# G Scale Locomotive Testing



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

Hello all. I don't recall if I had ever said that I am a volunteer at a local train museum. We have various layouts in all the scales plus a couple of guys that work on locomotives. However, they don't have any way of testing G scale engines other than clearing one of the tracks on the layout to test. I help repair N & HO but I do it at home. How can I set up some sort of a small test track for the G scale engines? I have about 6ft of straight track that they sit on. Can I somehow run power to the track?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

You can get G scale rail clamps to run power from the power to the track. USA Trains, Piko make them. Aristocraft also made them but they are out of business. Places like Trainworld probably has them and you may also find them on Ebay


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

Okay, thanks.


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

Happy Thanksgiving to all! I'm a little confused about G scale. I have an LGB locomotive and I was told LGB really needs A/C but will run on D/C. I have this Aristocraft engine and I am being told it runs on D/C only I have no transformers at home to test either one but I do have track. I have an extra Z500 laying around. Now, I don't want to damage either engine. I assume I can run the LGB with it but not the Aristocraft. Would that be correct?


----------



## Gramps (Feb 28, 2016)

I had 3 Aristocraft engines which I ran at the same time from my MRC Power G 10 Amp transformer which is listed as DC power. The power pack that came with their starter sets is also listed as DC power. Transformers plug into AC household current and "transform" the current to DC. I did not have any LGB locos so I'm not aware of what you were told about LGB needing AC but will run on DC means.


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

Gramps said:


> I had 3 Aristocraft engines which I ran at the same time from my MRC Power G 10 Amp transformer which is listed as DC power. The power pack that came with their starter sets is also listed as DC power. Transformers plug into AC household current and "transform" the current to DC. I did not have any LGB locos so I'm not aware of what you were told about LGB needing AC but will run on DC means.


Thanks Gramps. In my research last night I found some saying LGB was AC and others saying it was DC. And then I found something that said AC but will run on DC.  All of the LGB referance material I found was in German and I don't read German. I was fairly certain the Aristocraft was DC and if I tried to run it on AC I would burn it up.


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

By the way, I found a nice Aristocraft DC power pack this morning. I figured I would be safe running the Aristocraft engine on it. If the LGB is, in fact, both ways then it should be fine too.


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

Mikey208 said:


> I'm a little confused about G scale. I have an LGB locomotive and I was told LGB really needs A/C but will run on D/C.


 All the LGB loco's that I have are DC only. Almost all of the newer LGB has DCC decoders and DCC uses AC on the rails. That is the only connection with AC I can think of. If you put a DCC loco on straight AC powered tracks, It will not move cause there DCC packet being sent to it. 

So if it is a newer Loco with a DCC decoder, it should be able to run it on DC unless it has been programed for DCC only.


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

REdington said:


> All the LGB loco's that I have are DC only. Almost all of the newer LGB has DCC decoders and DCC uses AC on the rails. That is the only connection with AC I can think of. If you put a DCC loco on straight AC powered tracks, It will not move cause there DCC packet being sent to it.
> 
> So if it is a newer Loco with a DCC decoder, it should be able to run it on DC unless it has been programed for DCC only.


That's why I haven't gotten involved with DCC. It's too complicated for my feeble mind.  So, trying to run a DC loco on AC won't necessarily destroy it?


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

By the way. This loco is an older one so I'm thinking it's probably not DCC.


----------



## REdington (Aug 20, 2018)

Mikey208 said:


> That's why I haven't gotten involved with DCC. It's too complicated for my feeble mind.  So, trying to run a DC loco on AC won't necessarily destroy it?


 If doesn't have a DCC decoder and you power it with AC, it burn the motor up in time.




Mikey208 said:


> By the way. This loco is an older one so I'm thinking it's probably not DCC.


 Just test it with any regular DC pack. Most toy train power packs will work for testing.


----------



## Mikey208 (Dec 24, 2021)

REdington said:


> If doesn't have a DCC decoder and you power it with AC, it burn the motor up in time.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Okay, thank you.


----------

